# ...neue Ausrüstung zulegen!



## Donnergugi (30. Juli 2010)

Hallo Leute,

Habe vor ein paar Wochen meine Fischereiprüfung gemacht und habe, was die Praxis angeht, noch relativ wenig Erfahrung. #c 
War letzte Woche mal  mit einer sehr "bescheidenen"  Ausrüstung unterwegs (viel billiges Zeug), doch mehr als Köderfische habe ich nicht gefangen (was aber auch schon irgendwie Spaß gemacht hat #v ). 
Um mir etwas "Fachwissen" anzueignen lese ich im Moment einige Ratgeber, wollte mich aber nochmal hier am Board, bevor ich mir jetzt eine Menge eigenen Kram beschaffe, nochmal eine Rückmeldung einholen.

Hauptsächlich möchte ich an stillen Gewässern und kleineren Fließgewässern angeln, aber auch einige Wohnmobiltouren für lange Wochenenden planen. Hauptsächlich möchte ich eigentlich auf Raubfische gehen und gelegentlich vielleicht mal ein wenig Grundangeln ausprobieren.

Zur Beschaffung meiner neuen Ausrüstung habe ich mir einige Gedanken gemacht. Mein Budget liegt so bei etwa 200 bis 300 Euro und ich würde mir gerne 3 Angeln + Rollen zulegen. Kleinkram, Kescher, Messer, Taschen etc. habe ich bereits.

Ich dachte an eine kleine Rute plus eine günstige kleine Rolle mit einer feinen Schnur für Köfis oder sonstige kleine Sachen, die man in Ufernähe fangen kann, hauptsächlich mit Pose. 
Dann eine Rute plus Rolle in mittlerer Größe für kleine Spinner, leichte Grundbleimontagen, oder auch mal Blinker oder Sonstiges. 
Und eben eine etwas schwerer Rute für Köderfische, oder schwere Grundbleimontagen (hier hätte ich auch schon eine Rolle).

Hab ein bischen bei Angel Domäne gesucht und auch mal bei ebay reingeschaut und mir folgende Sachen herausgeschrieben;

Kleine Rute: 
erster Vorschlag (2,10m; 5-20g)
zweiter Vorschlag (1,83m; 4-16g)

Dazu eine kleine Rolle (0,20er Schnur):
erster Vorschlag
zweiter Vorschlag

Dann eine mittelgroße Rute:
erster Vorschlag (2,70m; 40g)
zweiter Vorschlag (2,70m ; 20-40g)
dritter Vorschlag (2,70m, 20-40g)

Dazu eine mittelgroße Rolle (0,25er Schnur)
erster Vorschlag (die 7300er)
zweiter Vorschlag (hier könnte es auch was hochwertigeres sein)

Dann die große Rute:
erster Vorschlag (3,10m ; 35-150g)
zweiter Vorschlag (3,30m, 40-80g)

Dazu die große Rolle (0,35er Schnur/ 0,40er Schnur für Kraut):
eigene Rolle (hab ich für 32€ ersteigert :z)

Jetzt die Frage an euch haltet ihr die Zusammenstellung für sinnvoll? Habt ihr gute oder schlechte Erfahrungen mit manchen Sachen davon gemacht? Oder würdet ihr generell anderes Material vorschlagen? 

Wo würdet ihr eure Sachen bestellen, um möglichst günstig heranzukommen und ggf. Porto zu sparen?

Danke schonmal für Antworten!

Gruß, Donnergugi


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: ...neue Ausrüstung zulegen!*



Donnergugi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Habe vor ein paar Wochen meine Fischereiprüfung gemacht und habe, was die Praxis angeht, noch relativ wenig Erfahrung. #c
> War letzte Woche mal  mit einer sehr "bescheidenen"  Ausrüstung unterwegs (viel billiges Zeug), doch mehr als Köderfische habe ich nicht gefangen (was aber auch schon irgendwie Spaß gemacht hat #v ).
> ...



Ach Jung, ich weiss gar nicht wo ich anfangen soll . . .

Für Köderfische, und auch mittlere Weissfische im Nahbereich, nimm eine schön leichte 6 Meter Stippe. 
Wenn du dafür unbedingt eine Rute mit Rolle willst, dann eine Matchrute.

Eine mittlere Spinnrute mit 40 - 60 gr. WG ist OK. Die Rollen (mit Freilauf brauchste weder zum Spinnen noch falls du mal eine Pose anhängst)
Dann lieber:  http://cgi.ebay.de/SPRO-Passion-740...298645&cguid=223a2d8812a0a0e20346f226fff7b01c

oder wennn sie mehr kosten darf:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Spro-BlueArc-Tuf...728459&cguid=223a2d8812a0a0e20346f226fff7b01c


Und zu 3.: Als universelle Grundrute, für Köfis und schwere Bleie ist die 3,60er besser geeignet.

Die Rolle haste ja schon.

Dann haste eine solide Grundausstattung.
|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Donnergugi (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: ...neue Ausrüstung zulegen!*

Hey,
Danke erstmal für die Ratschläge. 
Ich persönlich kann mir Angeln mit einer Stipprute irgendwie nicht so richtig anfreunden. Tendiere dann doch zu einer Matchrute. Was ich gelesen habe, ist solch eine auch variabler einsetzbar?!
Denke die hier ist schon in Ordnung oder meint ihr besser noch länger? 
http://www.shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php/info/p3302{146}14340_Precision-Hot-Match.html

Habt ihr vielleicht noch Vorschläge für eine passende Rolle und Schnur zur Matchrute?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## -Kevin- (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: ...neue Ausrüstung zulegen!*

Also wenn ich mir ne Ausrüstung kaufen müsste würde ich mir 2 Grundruten mit Freilaufrollen kaufen, ca 40g-80g wurfgewicht.
Eine einfache Rute und Rolle um Köderfische zu fangen und je nach deinen Einsatzgebieten eine oder zwei spinnruten, eventuell eine fürs Forellenangeln und eine für den Einsatz auf Hecht.


----------



## Donnergugi (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: ...neue Ausrüstung zulegen!*

Hört sich ja nicht schlecht an, aber ich denke an den meisten Gewässern darf ja nur mit 2-3 Ruten geangelt werden und bei der Anzahl an Ruten übersteigt die Anschaffungskosten auch mein Budget. Ich könnte mir die Ruten natürlich nach und nach zulegen. 
Danke für den Ratschlag, ich werde es mal im Hinterkopf für weitere Anschaffungen behalten.

Hat jemand noch Vorschläge für eine im Preisleistungsverhältnis gute Matchrute mit Rolle?

Gruß, Gugi!


----------



## FisherMan66 (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: ...neue Ausrüstung zulegen!*

Da hast Du Recht - an den meisten Gewäsern darfst Du nur mit 2, bzw. 3 Ruten gleichzeitig angeln.
Allerdings wirst Du selten in die Verlegenheit kommen, alles an Angelarten gleichzeitig durchzuführen.
Deswegen ist es immer ein absoluter Eiertanz, wenn jemand bei Neueinstieg, eine Rute für Fisch und Angelmethode X und zudem eine Rute für Methode Y, usw. sucht.
Ist ja durchaus positiv, wenn man einmal alles ausprobieren will, aber viel sinnvoller ist es in meinen Augen, sich eine Ausrüstung zuzulegen, mit der ich erst einmal den größt möglichen Bereich der Angelei abdecken kann - allerdingest nicht mit: 1 Rute für und eine Rute für, usw.

Was willst DU denn machen, wenn der Aal läuft, und Du nur eine Rute hast, mit dem Du ihn befischen könntest?
Oder Hechtangeln mit KöFi - 3 Ruten erlaubt, aber Du kannst nur eine einsetzen. Das mit den 3 verschiedenen Angeln finde ich mega kontraproduktiv.

Einer meiner Vorposter hat es ja schon mal gesagt. Ähnlich würde ich es machen.

Nimm 2 oder 3 universelle Spinn-/Grundruten, 3m mit nem WG zwischen 30-80g.
Dazu ne Rolle in 3 oder 4000-er Größe. Freilauf ist "nice to have", braucht man aber nicht unbedingt.

Wenn Du gut in Sonderangebotslisten schaust, liegst Du für eine Rute/Rolle Combo bei um die 60-70€

Wenn Du noch Spinnfischen willst, ne Art Universalspinne mit 2,7m und 30-60g WG, und ne Rolle in 3000-er Größe. Bekommst DU zusammen für ca. 80-90 €. 
Wenn Du dann noch auf KöFis stippen willst, dann kauf Dir eine Günstige Telecombo mit einfacher Rolle, so um 3m und bis 30g WG für nen 20-er in etwa zu bekommen.

Mit diesem Equipment kannst Du einen riesigen Teil der Angelei abdecken. Geht für Grund und Posenangeln, Hechtangeln, Karpfenangeln. Das leichte Posenfischen ist hiermit zwar nur suboptimal machbar, aber es ist machbar. Mit ner Matchrute jedenfalls kannst Du nicht auf Raubfisch angeln.
Da Du Dich nach eigener Aussage gern dem Raubfischangeln widmen möchtest, solltest Du dann auch Deine Ausrüstung darauf abstimmen.
Spezialisieren kannst Du Dich mit der Zeit.

Ich angele schon lange - ich habe z.B. für jede Angelmethode mindestens 3 gleiche Ruten + Rollen.


----------



## -Kevin- (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: ...neue Ausrüstung zulegen!*

Mir stellt sich ja auch die Frage was du mit der Matchrute machen willst, wenn du nur ne Rute brauchst um Köderfische zu fangen würde ich diese Rute erstmal hinten ran stellen. Ich würde mich dann erstmal auf 2 mittlere Grunruten, wie gesagt so 40-80g und je nach Gewässer zwischen 2,70 und 3,60 lang. Ich bevorzuge lange Ruten aber das muss jeder selbst wissen. Mit den Ruten kannste Grundangeln und auch mit der Pose fischen.

Dann würde ich mir noch ne Spinnrute kaufen mit nem WG von 15-40g und vielleicht 2,40m lang.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: ...neue Ausrüstung zulegen!*

Kommt aufs Gewässer an, aber als Erstausstatung würde ich ne Feeder und/oder Winkelpicker nehmen. Damit wäre das Grundangeln abgedeckt und als Posenrute sind sie auch zu gebrauchen. Dann noch ne mittlere Spinrute die du auch als Grundrute missbrauchen kannst.
Zum Köfifangen noch ne Stippe für 5€ und du bist für den Anfang ausgestattet.


----------



## Donnergugi (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: ...neue Ausrüstung zulegen!*

Ich merke schon das ganze wird doch etwas verzwickter als ich dachte |bigeyes .

Hatte eigentlich gedacht ich käme mit 3 neuen Ruten und Rollen ganz gut hin aber scheint doch nicht so. Bin jetzt nochmal in den Keller gegangen und hab mal die Ruten hochgeholt die ich eigentlich nicht mehr verwenden wollte aus verschiedenen Gründen. Vielleicht kommen wir damit dann doch ein wenig weiter. Manches davon ist billig anderes weiß ich nicht.

Habe einmal eine Abu Garcia Teleskop Rute "AGS T-90" (9' Telescopl Spinning) mit 10-50g wg. Die hat halt keinen Korkgriff, sondern so schwarzen Kunststoff und ist 2,70m lang. Die hat eine Rolle auch von Abu Garcia dran mit Heckbremse ("Cardinal" Size 4) und ne ca. 0,30 Schnur drauf schätze ich (Fassen würde sie 180m --> 0,30mm).
Im Ganzen wirkt die Rute jetzt nicht sehr hochwertig auf mich, ebenso die Rolle. Habe ich von meinen Eltern aus Norgwegen mitgebracht bekommen. Aber macht euch einfach einen eigenen Eindruck. #c

http://img30.*ih.us/i/p1030066v.jpg/
http://img17.*ih.us/i/p1030065fn.jpg/


Dann habe ich noch eine etwas ältere Teleskoprute aus meiner "Kinderzeit", die oft mit nach Italien oder Frankreich genommen habe. Die hat daher auch sehr unter dem Salzwasser gelitten, bzw. mehr die Rolle, aber schon einige Hornhechte gefangen #6. Die hab ich mal auseinander gebaut und gereinigt und etwas geschmiert, läuft zwar ganz gut aber der Schnurfangbügel klappt nicht immer von alleine zurück wenn man dreht, muss dann mit der Hand erledigt werden.
Die Rute ist von D.A.M und heißt "Yukon Composite 80" (Art.No. 2256 260) mit 2,60m, 40-80 wg aus Carbon mit Korkgriff. Die Rolle ist eine, ich zitiere, "GSM 40 Long Cast" "Silstar 4ball bearings" auch mit Heckbremse. Die Rolle fässt 0,30mm -> 180m inklusive Plastik Ersatzrolle (gleiches Vermögen).

http://img825.*ih.us/i/p1030070.jpg/
http://img641.*ih.us/i/p1030067.jpg/

Und zu guter letzt noch eine Teleskoprute ausm Discounter. |peinlich  2,70m, 30-60wg, mit Korkgriffen und einer etwas kleineren Rolle dran 0.30mm --> 160m mit Heckbremse. Zur Verarbeitung brauch ich glaube nichts sagen.

http://img815.*ih.us/i/p1030072v.jpg/
http://img815.*ih.us/i/p1030072v.jpg/

Vielleicht kommen wir mit dem Kram der ganzen Sache ein bischen näher. Wäre dennoch gewillt für 200-300 Euro noch ein paar hochwertigere Sachen zu kaufen und das Sortiment zu erweitern. Würde gerne noch ein paar bessere Steckruten haben.

Liebe Grüße Gugi,

Und danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## FisherMan66 (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: ...neue Ausrüstung zulegen!*

Na um Dich mal ein wenig zu beruhigen, All Deine Combos kannst Du bedenkenlos zum Grund- und Posenangeln einsetzen. Zwar nicht unbedingt das Gelbe vom Ei, aber ihre Fische werden sie auch fangen.

Vielleicht solltest Du die Rollen aber mit neuer Schnur ausstatten, falls sie schon ein wenig im Keller vor sich hingedümpelt haben. Nimm einfach ne 0,30er Mono, damit hast Du eine gute universell einsetzbare Schnur. Sicherlich wird der ein oder andere jetzt wieder wettern, dass ne 0,20-er oder 0,25-er Schnur dicke aussreichen. Als fast Anfänger würde ich aber zu der 30-er tendieren, da die etwas mehr Fehler verzeiht.

Ob Du Deine Combos zum KöFi-Angeln auf Raubfisch einsetzen willst, dass mußt Du für Dich selbst entscheiden. Mir wäre das Gerät dafür zu leicht, gerade was das Auswerfen angeht. Außerdem mag ich keine Teleskopruten.

Die Empfehlung dir Feederruten zuzulegen, mußt Du auch für Dich entscheiden. Wenn Du es magst, mit irgend so nem Futterkorb-Geraffel und irgendwelchen Wechselspitzen rumzuangeln, dann ist das etwas für Dich.

Ich würde ir jetzt, wie oben schon gesagt, mindestens 2 Spinnruten, vielleicht auch aus Composite (Kohlefaser und Glas) Material entscheiden.2,7m oder 3m, 40-80g WG. Dazu 2 4000-er Rollen. 
Bekommst Du für um die 120,- (2 Ruten, 2 Rollen)
Einstazzweck: KöFi auf Raubfisch, KöFi auf Aal, geht auch problemlos auf Karpfen, schweres Grundfischen.
Das Equipment ist also sehr universell einsetzbar. 
z.B. Ruten: Spro Spinbuster, 2,7m 40-80g --> 19,90 €
Rollen: Spro Passion 740 FD --> 30, 90 €
0,30-er Mono ---> und ab geht er, der Peter

So hast Du für nen 100-er richtig gut einsetzbares Material fürs Ansitzangeln.
Die Rute fischt nen Kumpel von mir zum Grundangeln - super geil, vor allem für das Geld. Sehr robust.
Die Rollen bekommst Du hier im Board zig-fach empfohlen, weil die haben das beste Preis/Leistungsverhältnis in diesem Preissegment. Ich habe ne baugleiche Ryobi Ecusima und kann die Eindrücke nur bestätigen.
Als sg. Universalruten kannst Du auch Karpfenruten mit 2,75 lbs Testkurve (WG um 85g) nehmen. Hier sind die Ruten dann aber mind. 3,6m.

Jetzt kannst Du Dich der Spinnfischerei zuwenden. Für Deine verbleibenden 200,- € kannst Du jetzt noch was richtig brauchbares auswählen. Hier ist das Material wichtiger, als beim Ansitzangeln. Es unterliegt hier einer viel höheren Dauerbelastung.
Allerdings wirst Du wohl auch hier um 2 Combos nicht herumkommen, denn leichte köder mit einer schweren Rute zu werfen macht definitiv keinen Spaß und schwere Gewichte mit einer leichten Spinnrute zu fischen, dass geht so gut wie gar nicht. (Überlastung und Köderführung geht damit nicht)

Tip:
Rolle Ryoby Applause in2000-er und 3000-er Größe und eine Rute zwischen 2,4m und 2,7m mit bis zu 40g WG und eine in gleicher Länge mit bis zu 80g WG.

Soll es nur eine sein, dann würde ich die hier nehmen.

Rute: Berkley Skeletor 2 Spin, 2,4m mit 15-40g WG
Universell einsetzbare Rute mit gutem Rückgrat und straffer Aktion. Fischt vom 3-er Spinner bis zum 12cm GuFi am max 15g Kopf alles. (habe selbst eine)
---> 89,90

Rolle: Ryobi Applaue 3000FD ---> 59,95 €
Solide Ganzmetall-Rolle mit guter Schurverlegung und top Bremse (habe ich selbst auch in 2000-er Größe)

Darauf ne geflochtenen Scnur mit um die 7-8kg Tragkraft (z,B, PowerPro 15 lb)

Alle von mir genannten Rollen u. Ruten bekommst Du hier in der Sonderangebotsliste.
So würde ich es machen und hätte richtig viel Spaß beim Angeln.


----------



## Donnergugi (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: ...neue Ausrüstung zulegen!*

Hi danke für deine schnelle Antwort. Hört sich ja erstmal ganz gut an.
Federrute muss nicht unbedingt sein.
Hab allerdings noch ein paar Fragen zum Rest.



> Ich würde ir jetzt, wie oben schon gesagt, mindestens 2 Spinnruten,  vielleicht auch aus Composite (Kohlefaser und Glas) Material  entscheiden.2,7m oder 3m, 40-80g WG. Dazu 2 4000-er Rollen.
> Bekommst Du für um die 120,- (2 Ruten, 2 Rollen)
> Einstazzweck: KöFi auf Raubfisch, KöFi auf Aal, geht auch problemlos auf Karpfen, schweres Grundfischen.
> Das Equipment ist also sehr universell einsetzbar.


Vielleicht ne doofe Frage, aber warum 2 Spinnruten für Köfi Raubfisch/Aal und ggf. Karpfen und schweres Grundfischen. Spinnruten nimmt man doch für bewegte Köder? Oder hat die Rute nur die entsprechenden Eigenschaften? Kann mir schwer vorstellen mit nem KöFi zu spinnen |kopfkrat...



> z.B. Ruten: Spro Spinbuster, 2,7m 40-80g --> 19,90 €
> Rollen: Spro Passion 740 FD --> 30, 90 €
> 0,30-er Mono ---> und ab geht er, der Peter


Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe 2x die gleiche Combi?



> Rolle Ryoby Applause in2000-er und 3000-er Größe und eine Rute zwischen  2,4m und 2,7m mit bis zu 40g WG und eine in gleicher Länge mit bis zu  80g WG.


Kannst du mir hier zwei Ruten empfehlen? Am Ende such ich doch wieder die falschen raus... |motz:



> Rute: Berkley Skeletor 2 Spin, 2,4m mit 15-40g WG
> Rolle: Ryobi Applaue 3000FD


Oder würdest du eher dazu raten erstmal diese Combi zu kaufen und eventuell nächstes Jahr, dann etwas mit höherem Wurfgewicht zu kaufen. Wenn ich erstmal weiß, wie ich mit dem Spinnangeln klar komme?

Da wär noch was, ich hab diese Rolle bereits zuhause liegen, wie könnte ich die verwenden und in die Zusammenstellung integrieren? Dachte ursprünglich mit der dann Köfi auf Hecht oder Zander o.ä. und hab mit der Rolle nen Schnäpchen gemacht. Konnt ich nicht ausschlagen  #d

eigene Rolle

Liebe Grüße, Gugi


----------



## FisherMan66 (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: ...neue Ausrüstung zulegen!*

Du hast das genau richtig verstanden.

Die "Spinnruten" zum Grund- und Natuköderangeln sind vom Namen nach schon Spinnruten, aber sie sind genau so gut für Deinen Verwendungszweck zu gebrauchen - ist so eher ne Univeralrute dieser Typ.
Genau, kauf Dir 2 mal die gleiche Combo.

Wenn nur eine Spinnrute und Rolle, dann nimm das Teil mit der Berkley Skeletor. Die deckt einen sehr großen Bereich ab.
Wenn Du im nächsten Jahr eh noch mal schauen willst, in welche Richtung der Zug gehen soll, dann wäre das die beste Lösung.
Finde ich übrigens gut, dass Du Dich selbst nach einer Eingewöhnungszeit in die Richtung ausrichten willst, die für Dich am besten scheint, und nicht nur das machen willst, von dem andere meinen, dass es richtig ist. #6

Alles andere hatte ich in der Antwort auf Deine PN genannt.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (1. August 2010)

*AW: ...neue Ausrüstung zulegen!*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Genau, kauf Dir 2 mal die gleiche Combo.
> .....
> Wenn Du im nächsten Jahr eh noch mal schauen willst, in welche Richtung der Zug gehen soll, dann wäre das die beste Lösung.



Tut mir leid, aber das halte ich für Blödsinn. Wenn man noch nicht genau weiß wie und was, wozu dann zwei gleiche Kombis kaufen? Ist weggeworfenes Geld. Langsam herantasten anstatt am Anfang auf Teufel komm raus viel Material zusammenzukaufen das man später eh nur noch selten verwendet.


----------



## FisherMan66 (1. August 2010)

*AW: ...neue Ausrüstung zulegen!*

Lieber Vorposter, ich glaube Dein Nickname ist auch Programm. Vielleicht hättest Du mal alle Beiträge vorweg lesen sollen, und nicht die Zusammenhänge des letzten Posts auseinanderreißen sollen, dann wäre Dir sicherlich aufgefallen, dass er zwei Ruten zum universellen Einsatz gesucht hat. Oder zählst Du auch zu den Anglern, die lieber nur mit einer Rute zum Ansitzangeln gehen, weil sie keine weitere haben, die dafür taugt?
Genau so ist es mit Empfehlungen für Feeder- und Matchruten. Auf so etwas kann man sich spezialisieren, wenn man denn schon mal nen paar Erfahrungen gesammelt hat.
Meine Empfehlung war aus der Praxis, für die Praxis, und nicht einfach so daher gesagt.
Meine Empfehlung mit dem Spezialisieren war für die SpinCombo gedacht.
Der TE hat sich nämlich durchaus Gedanken gemacht und nicht einfach nur die Frage nach einer Angel zum Angeln als Einsteiger gestellt.


----------

